

Square discontinues monthly pricing option - taylorlb
https://squareup.com/help/en-us/article/5191-monthly-pricing-discontinuation-details

======
nkurz
_Why is Square discontinuing monthly pricing?_

    
    
      We launched a monthly flat rate to offer flexibility in
      pricing for larger businesses. Over the past year we heard
      from many of our customers that caps and limits in the
      program were inhibiting growth—at a certain point, rates
      went back up the more you sold. So, effective February 1,
      2014, we're replacing the Square monthly pricing program
      with one low per-swipe rate for your business.
    
      We want our pricing to be simple: no more limits or
      complicated monthly caps at all. Just one low, flat per-
      swipe rate for your business.
    

Really? As a service to your customers you've decided to replace a low but
potentially confusing rate with a higher one? I like Square, and was impressed
when they announced their flat rate plan, but it's really hard to respect them
when they feel they can treat their customers like morons and get away with
it.

~~~
rjett
For real. Assuming monthly credit charges are evenly distributed from month to
month and you max out your allowed credit charges under the flat rate plan,
you effective rate is 1.32%. Anything charged in addition to this gets charged
at the standard 2.75%. So please tell me how a flat 2.75% is better for the
customer? Whoever wrote this press release for Square went about it the wrong
way.

